# What might be leaving these droppings?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Rat, mouse or chipmunk. A mouse would be my guess. Set up some traps with peanut butter and see what you catch. I stay away from poisons as the mouse may die in the wall somewhere and smell for awhile. Just a suggestion.


----------

